# Honda or Polaris Atv



## Ballground

I am about to buy a new four wheeler. It's between Polaris 570 or Honda 500 Foreman which would you choose.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

1. Honda

2. Honda

3. Honda

4. Honda

5. Honda

6. Honda

7. Honda

8. Honda

9. Honda

10. Honda


did you notice a pattern?  lol


----------



## oops1

NE GA Pappy said:


> 1. Honda
> 
> 2. Honda
> 
> 3. Honda
> 
> 4. Honda
> 
> 5. Honda
> 
> 6. Honda
> 
> 7. Honda
> 
> 8. Honda
> 
> 9. Honda
> 
> 10. Honda
> 
> 
> did you notice a pattern?  lol



This^^^^. I've owned both and will only buy Hondas from here on out.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Depends on what you want.

I am on my 2nd Honda. 1st was a 1985 200S 3 wheeler that still gets used every season an cranks on the 2nd pull. 2nd and current is my 2002 Foreman. Other than changing the oil and 1 spark plug it's been perfect.

If you get the itch every couple years for a new one, buy whatever. If you want long term performance, buy a Honda.


----------



## walkinboss01

I've had a Honda for 10 yrs, and I'll I've done is add gas, change the oil, and filter. Great ATV's.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

1985 Honda 

Battery, tires, oil,filters,  spark plug, clean carb, seat cover, start push button when it was flipped over by my son-in-law, nother battery.

Not bad for 20 years


----------



## Jeff Phillips

NE GA Pappy said:


> 1985 Honda
> 
> Battery, tires, oil,filters,  spark plug, clean carb, seat cover, start push button when it was flipped over by my son-in-law, nother battery.
> 
> Not bad for 20 years



85 would be 30 years!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

I have  2006 Honda Rincon - 680 CC-Winch-Automatic Transmission-4 Wheel Drive-Rides Smooth-Pulls Like A Beast !! Highly Recommend !! (Nothing bad to say about the Polaris-never owned one)  Had 2 Kawasaki's before the Honda-Smaller-only 300 CC's-they were trouble free-a buddy bought the last of those from me and it is still going !!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Jeff Phillips said:


> 85 would be 30 years!



dangnabbit.... I am older than I thought.


----------



## sowega hunter

NE GA Pappy said:


> 1. Honda
> 
> 2. Honda
> 
> 3. Honda
> 
> 4. Honda
> 
> 5. Honda
> 
> 6. Honda
> 
> 7. Honda
> 
> 8. Honda
> 
> 9. Honda
> 
> 10. Honda
> 
> 
> did you notice a pattern?  lol



What he said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GAGE

sowega hunter said:


> What he said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What they said!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I've had a Honda foreman 400 for 15 years and I've abused it in every way possible.  Honda makes a tough machine. No doubt about it.

That being said...

Last summer I bought a 2015 Polaris sportsman 850.  Its a bad machine!  Honda ain't got nothing for it.  As far as technology and advancements in capabilities, Honda has been left in the dust.  They've had a formula that has worked and been successful for decades, but I think they got complacent and stuck with old technology.

I know Honda reigns supreme in this forum.  Just thought I'd add a different perspective.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I've had a Honda foreman 400 for 15 years and I've abused it in every way possible.  Honda makes a tough machine. No doubt about it.
> 
> That being said...
> 
> Last summer I bought a 2015 Polaris sportsman 850.  Its a bad machine!  Honda ain't got nothing for it.  As far as technology and advancements in capabilities, Honda has been left in the dust.  They've had a formula that has worked and been successful for decades, but I think they got complacent and stuck with old technology.
> 
> I know Honda reigns supreme in this forum.  Just thought I'd add a different perspective.





Your Honda is 15yrs older than the Polaris, of course the Polaris has newer technology, see where your Polaris is in 15 yrs.


My brother owns a Polaris dealership,and can get ANY Polaris at cost,  we drive Hondas.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Hooked On Quack said:


> Your Honda is 15yrs older than the Polaris, of course the Polaris has newer technology, see where your Polaris is in 15 yrs.



I'm not comparing my two machines.  I am a Honda fan.  But I left my bias at the door and compared new models impartially and it's no contest.  Honda doesn't even offer some of the things that come standard on a Polaris.  I know, I'm arguing with a stump.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm not comparing my two machines.  I am a Honda fan.  But I left my bias at the door and compared new models impartially and it's no contest.  Honda doesn't even offer some of the things that come standard on a Polaris.  I know, I'm arguing with a stump.





No stump, just somebody that's owned a buncha ATV's over the years and has access to alot of different brands.  I like the Polaris's, they just don't hold up, IMO.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

True, it may not last like my Honda.  Not much can.  But I'm gonna enjoy the 77hp, EFI, dual A-arm suspension, engine breaking, descent control, and power steering as long as I can!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> True, it may not last like my Honda.  Not much can.  But I'm gonna enjoy the 77hp, EFI, dual A-arm suspension, engine breaking, descent control, and power steering as long as I can!



I read this as

I bought something with more to break, and more to break and more to break, but I am gonna enjoy it until it breaks.

then I am gonna pay out the wazoo to get it fixed, and complain about how much that costs, but until then, I am gonna enjoy it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> True, it may not last like my Honda.  Not much can.  But I'm gonna enjoy the 77hp, EFI, dual A-arm suspension, engine breaking, descent control, and power steering as long as I can!





Wishing you nothing, but the best of luck !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Here's my '06 Honda 680 Rincon,automatic, or electric shift, power steering, 2" lift, coiled over rear springs, GPS, descent controlled breaking, winch, front and back custom racks, after market tires and rims.  Not bad technology for being 9yrs old . . . nowhere close to 77HP.

And yes, I Armour All it from time to time . .


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I like that rear rack.  My wife would like it too.

Here's my Sportsman.  And no, I never thought (and still don't) think I need an ATV with 77hp.  But man... it'll git!  And when it snows and I want to pull the kids on a sled, I can pull any sled and as many kids as I dang well want to.


----------



## 660griz

Yamaha!


----------



## rjcruiser

Never had a Polaris...but my 14 year old Recon is still going strong.  

Another vote for Honda.


----------



## jbird1

The old Sportsman 500 was an awesome machine.  Why they phased it out for the value line 570 is beyond me.  I looked at the 570's last year and they seemed awkward to me the way the tranny juts out into the foot well.  They do have a lot of options though.  Oh, and they are BIG machines.  I ended up getting a Grizzly 450 Auto with EPS.  I'll mainly use it for pulling deer out and it was small and nimble with good turning radius.  It also fits in my truck bed with the tailgate up.  Ironically, it's towing capacity of 1322 lbs. is more than the 570's.  The only thing the Grizz doesn't have is EFI so that was my tradeoff. 

Honda, like Yamaha, is also solid and bulletproof.  Those machines were a little bigger than the yammy and were push button auto which is different.  I think you can't go wrong with Yamaha or Honda.  I would go with the higher end model if going Polaris..jmo.


----------



## pstrahin

Hooked On Quack said:


> Your Honda is 15yrs older than the Polaris, of course the Polaris has newer technology, see where your Polaris is in 15 yrs.
> 
> 
> My brother owns a Polaris dealership,and can get ANY Polaris at cost,  *we drive Hondas*.



There is your answer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I like that rear rack.  My wife would like it too.
> 
> Here's my Sportsman.  And no, I never thought (and still don't) think I need an ATV with 77hp.  But man... it'll git!  And when it snows and I want to pull the kids on a sled, I can pull any sled and as many kids as I dang well want to.






Sweet BEAST !!!!  I bet that thang will FLY !! 


  I've got a back seat on there for the wife.  Looking to sale/trade for a side by side..


----------



## 01Foreman400

User name says it all.  Only problem I've ever had with it is the carb gumming up but that was my fault.  An ATV is a big investment (at least for me).  Buy what you think will last unless you can afford to get a new every couple of years.


----------



## TJay

I'm a Yamaha guy too.  I've probably owned my last ATV though.  This spring I will getting my first side by side.


----------



## Wild Turkey

Ive had Hondas including a Foreman.
Also 2 polaris, 450 and 700 twin.

All said, the polaris had a better ride and easy on the rear end.
The Honda's are tougher and more stable on hilly terrain.
When dragging a deer thru the woods up hills id rather be on a honda. For a 4 hour joy ride ill get on the polaris.
I do not like the fact that you can only get polaris parts from polaris.
Honda parts are all over the interweb and cheaper.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Wild Turkey said:


> Ive had Hondas including a Foreman.
> Also 2 polaris, 450 and 700 twin.
> 
> All said, the polaris had a better ride and easy on the rear end.
> The Honda's are tougher and more stable on hilly terrain.
> When dragging a deer thru the woods up hills id rather be on a honda. For a 4 hour joy ride ill get on the polaris.
> I do not like the fact that you can only get polaris parts from polaris.
> Honda parts are all over the interweb and cheaper.



Great points and well said.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Wild Turkey said:


> The Honda's are tougher and more stable on hilly terrain.



I absolutely love the low center of gravity on my Foreman.  I've had it in some places up here in the mountains that no sane person belongs and it stayed upright.  No way am I trying that on this Polaris.


----------



## Wild Turkey

ive had a 700 polaris on top of me more than once. The strut front end is rolly. Drop a front corner and you will be looking at the sky in a minute.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Wild Turkey said:


> ive had a 700 polaris on top of me more than once. The strut front end is rolly. Drop a front corner and you will be looking at the sky in a minute.



sounds like a good way to see if that Obamacare policy is all it is cracked up to be.


----------



## Ballground

Alright what do yaw think about the electric shift compared to the foot shift?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Ballground said:


> Alright what do yaw think about the electric shift compared to the foot shift?





ES in a Honda, don't know about the Polaris.  Preferrably automatic if you can.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Ballground said:


> Alright what do yaw think about the electric shift compared to the foot shift?



We were many long miles back in the Tellico trails once in an all day ride in the rain.  My buddy had a 350 Rancher with ES.  The ES quit working and he had to switch to a manual lever to get back home.  I don't know if it was a freak occurrence or not, but it happened.


----------



## rjcruiser

There were some issues I think with ES, but it isn't too hard to make the ES' foot shift.  440mopar (think that was his username) gave a quick rundown once and it was a pretty simple process.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

rjcruiser said:


> There were some issues I think with ES, but it isn't too hard to make the ES' foot shift.  440mopar (think that was his username) gave a quick rundown once and it was a pretty simple process.





I thought all the ES were set up for manual foot shift ?


----------



## NE GA Pappy

never had an issue with my ES


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Like I said, I don't know how common the problem is, but it picked the worst time to happen.  If you guys ever rode Tellico back in the day when there were hundreds of miles of trails, you might have an idea of how far from civilization we were.

Imagine having to fix this in the pouring rain, several rock climbs and river crossings from your truck...


----------



## JohnK

I've only had Hondas and no complaints.  EFI and manual foot shift is what I have and I don't see why I would want the electric shift.
That polaris looks better though. I sent you a pm to avoid controversy...read before purchasing.


----------



## poolecw

Bought a Foreman ES new in 2004.  I won't own anything other than a Honda.  This year, I had to replace the starter, which I replaced for less than $45.  The ES has never had an issue, though it was a concern when I first bought it.  I like the fact that I don't have to use my feet.  That comes in very handy at times.

The only thing I can fault it on is that it's a bit cold natured... You have to work the choke sometimes when it gets in the 30°s.


----------



## Wild Turkey

one thing about the hondas. They will only start in neutral. Get stuck in a mud hole or bind and sometimes you cant get it back to neutral.
You can bypass that safety feature with a quick wiring change under the seat. The oil temp sensor on the bottom of the motor sometimes gets damaged causing oil overheat. Keep an eye on that too.
The wire will get pulled off keeping the cooling fan from coming on.

The polaris big bikes have computer problems too. The ECM will freak out which is expensive. First sign of it is the battery going dead when sitting for a week or so.


----------



## rjcruiser

Hooked On Quack said:


> I thought all the ES were set up for manual foot shift ?



Hmm..don't know...and my Recon has the foot shift. 

I think that there's a plate/plug covering where the foot shifter usually comes out on the ES models.  Think you have to take that plug out, put a shaft in and get the footpeg..or something like that.  Honestly, don't really remember...but it was something pretty basic if I recall.


----------



## rjcruiser

Found it.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=548604&highlight=honda


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Here, I found this on the internet so it's obviously true.


----------



## oops1

My sons ES went out in his 04 rekon..  Easy cheap fix. My rincon has the auto or ES option.. Zero problems out of it. If I had bought his new.. I probably would have gone with the manual foot shifter


----------



## mudracing101

Quack tell Your Bro i'm in the market for a Ranger , thanks


----------



## rjcruiser

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Here, I found this on the internet so it's obviously true.



Kinda funny....the narrator of the commercial says one thing, but the charts show another. For instance, in the hauling and towing...it says 360 more pounds of towing...yet the chart shows 1500 vs 1300.  Hmmm....where's the other 160 Pounds?


----------



## bronco611

I just heard the new Polaris is coming equipped with a heated rear rack!!! That way you can keep your behind warmand your hands warm on cold days while pushing it back to the trailer!!! All said in fun! I have a 98 400 artic cat and my brother gave me his old 250 recon that was smoking, put a complete top end kit in it for under 200 bucks now I can spend the rest of the $$$$$ that a new one cost and add tires lift winch etc etc and still have money for gas!!! All the newer bells and whistles are nice but when all said and done I will still get there and back same as anyone else and do not have to break the bank doing so. It is really all in all what you desire a flat wallet or a ride you will not worry to much about if you crack a fender or damage something else on it. Hondas are a proven work horse and Polaris is a proven show horse with a short life, just like women, a show horse is expensive and has a very high upkeep if you know what I mean!!


----------



## jbird1

rjcruiser said:


> Kinda funny....the narrator of the commercial says one thing, but the charts show another. For instance, in the hauling and towing...it says 360 more pounds of towing...yet the chart shows 1500 vs 1300.  Hmmm....where's the other 160 Pounds?



....and the towing capacity of the 570 which the OP was asking about is only 1,225 lbs.


----------



## Ballground

I went and picked up the foreman 500 es 4x4 today seems pretty sweet I am just going to have to get used to the shift buttons. Thanks for every ones feed back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Post up some pics!


----------



## mattech

Wild Turkey said:


> one thing about the hondas. They will only start in neutral. Get stuck in a mud hole or bind and sometimes you cant get it back to neutral.
> You can bypass that safety feature with a quick wiring change under the seat. The oil temp sensor on the bottom of the motor sometimes gets damaged causing oil overheat. Keep an eye on that too.
> The wire will get pulled off keeping the cooling fan from coming on.
> 
> The polaris big bikes have computer problems too. The ECM will freak out which is expensive. First sign of it is the battery going dead when sitting for a week or so.



I have a 2013 rancher I bought new less than a year ago. It has the ES, and if you engage the front brake handle, it will crank in any gear. I went with the ES because I have two little kids and I felt it was easier and safer for them. I didn't want automatic because if they panic'd and squeezed the throttle they could hit top speed, with a manual you are only going as fast as that gear can go.


----------



## tmullins

Told my grandfather to buy a Honda when he went shopping for one back in 95. He came home with a Polaris !  Cause it was $500 cheaper !! Needed a new cam at 600 miles. He's gone but I still use the 4 wheeler for hunting, just turned a thousand miles.
  Still has original tires, and runs great.  Not bad for being 20 years old.. I WOULD BY A HONDA.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Polaris is junk. I own one that I bought new in 2010 and it feels cheap!   The only thing Polaris has that's good is the suspension.   I would never buy another Polaris.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

mattech said:


> I have a 2013 rancher I bought new less than a year ago. It has the ES, and if you engage the front brake handle, it will crank in any gear. I went with the ES because I have two little kids and I felt it was easier and safer for them. I didn't want automatic because if they panic'd and squeezed the throttle they could hit top speed, with a manual you are only going as fast as that gear can go.





MT's minivan in the background !!!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Hooked On Quack said:


> MT's minivan in the background !!!



That thing is shinnin like new money!


----------



## Fuller

Like a lot of guys, I have owned both. My opinion is if you want a reliable machine that is capable and will do anything most people want, go Honda. I had a Honda and was hard on it and I had no problems with it. They are great. If you want a machine that rides like a dream and will go anywhere you point it, go polaris.  My uncle lives in Alaska and they are hard on their machines up there. He uses polaris and Suzuki because they are the most capable machines. His words not mine. He did tell me Hondas are for trails and farm work, not for life in Alaska.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

I've got a Honda 4X4 300(?) that starts and runs like a new car and it is 15 years old.

OH, someone said that another ATV will fly, but mine goes 35 mph and I have raced a lot of them bigger than mine and haven't seen one go faster. They may all have governors for safety sake.

gt40


----------



## Tank1202

Wild Turkey said:


> one thing about the hondas. They will only start in neutral. Get stuck in a mud hole or bind and sometimes you cant get it back to neutral.
> You can bypass that safety feature with a quick wiring change under the seat. The oil temp sensor on the bottom of the motor sometimes gets damaged causing oil overheat. Keep an eye on that too.
> The wire will get pulled off keeping the cooling fan from coming on.
> 
> The polaris big bikes have computer problems too. The ECM will freak out which is expensive. First sign of it is the battery going dead when sitting for a week or so.[/QUOTES
> My 08 foreman you pull in the front brake and it will start in any gear.


----------



## mattech

GT-40 GUY said:


> I've got a Honda 4X4 300(?) that starts and runs like a new car and it is 15 years old.
> 
> OH, someone said that another ATV will fly, but mine goes 35 mph and I have raced a lot of them bigger than mine and haven't seen one go faster. They may all have governors for safety sake.
> 
> gt40



I got my rancher up to 48mph about two months ago. That's about the fastest I'd want to go on an ATV also, but I pegged it out on a long straight away.


----------



## rjcruiser

mattech said:


> I got my rancher up to 48mph about two months ago. That's about the fastest I'd want to go on an ATV also, but I pegged it out on a long straight away.



Printing this out as blackmail on Mattech.  If his wife found out he was going 50mph on his 4 wheeler....


----------



## mattech

rjcruiser said:


> Printing this out as blackmail on Mattech.  If his wife found out he was going 50mph on his 4 wheeler....



Print it out, I didnt say I had my daughter on there also, so I'm not worried.


----------



## mattech

Don't print that one though^^^^^


----------



## rjcruiser

mattech said:


> Don't print that one though^^^^^



Wait...you had your daughter on there too???!!!!


----------



## mattech

rjcruiser said:


> Wait...you had your daughter on there too???!!!!



I was riding wheelies with her at 8 months old on my YZ250. She is begging me for her very own four wheeler.


----------



## rjcruiser

mattech said:


> I was riding wheelies with her at 8 months old on my YZ250. She is begging me for her very own four wheeler.



Wow...well...get her a 3 wheeler then. 

My wife hated it when I'd take our young kids on my 110 and ride around the yard on two wheels.  Now...everything I own has 4 wheels


----------



## mattech

rjcruiser said:


> Wow...well...get her a 3 wheeler then.
> 
> My wife hated it when I'd take our young kids on my 110 and ride around the yard on two wheels.  Now...everything I own has 4 wheels



My wife hates it big time when I goof off with the kids. She was raised to think dirt bikes were bad. The first time I rode her on mine she got off in tears, I did kind of show off though. Lol


----------



## scott stokes

I have a Polaris ranger and have not had any problems but the hot seat thing.
If I was buying again it would be a Honda


----------



## bwarren2

1. Looks Sweet!
2. Why does Polaris still have the gear shifter, most everything is electronic now.?







northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I like that rear rack.  My wife would like it too.
> 
> Here's my Sportsman.  And no, I never thought (and still don't) think I need an ATV with 77hp.  But man... it'll git!  And when it snows and I want to pull the kids on a sled, I can pull any sled and as many kids as I dang well want to.


----------



## old florida gator

I won't even think about selling my old 1989 Honda foutrax 300 what a work horse use it like a small tractor , can not do with out it. I have plowed , cultipacked and pulled all my equipment with. no problem . even Ga summer heat .  WHAT A HOSS.


----------



## bloodiarrow68

*Me too.*



NE GA Pappy said:


> 1. Honda
> 
> 2. Honda
> 
> 3. Honda
> 
> 4. Honda
> 
> 5. Honda
> 
> 6. Honda
> 
> 7. Honda
> 
> 8. Honda
> 
> 9. Honda
> 
> 10. Honda
> 
> 
> did you notice a pattern?  lol



I bought the 700 in June 2015 and would do it again.


----------



## bloodiarrow68

*Oops*

I didn't pay attention to the 4 wheeler part. I was speaking of a side by side, but my choice would still be Honda.


----------



## gcobb

My hunting club buddy has a 570 and loves it. It seems reliable so far.


----------

